# How would you bill for this catheter placement?



## 10marty (Jan 17, 2011)

I need a cath placement code for an intra cardiac echo done via the right femoral vein into the right atrium.  This procedure was not done at the time of an EP procedure.  Please advise.

MJ


----------



## jtuominen (Jan 17, 2011)

93662 can be used for intracardiac echo during an EP Study, Ablation, or Heart cath (See note below 93662 in AMA 2011 Professional edition p.486), was this done perhaps during a heart catheterization procedure? If so, then you can use 93662.


----------



## 10marty (Jan 17, 2011)

With all of the new cath codes could someone tell me how they would bill for catheter placement?  Bubble study was done also, how would this be coded.

CPT states 93662 is an add on code to be billed with 92987,93532,93543,93460-93462,93580,93581,93621,93622,93651 or 93652 as appropriate.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 18, 2011)

10marty said:


> With all of the new cath codes could someone tell me how they would bill for catheter placement?  Bubble study was done also, how would this be coded.
> 
> CPT states 93662 is an add on code to be billed with 92987,93532,93543,93460-93462,93580,93581,93621,93622,93651 or 93652 as appropriate.




Marty,
 can you post the op report? Id like to see what was all done.


----------



## 10marty (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlights of the report as follows:

73 yr old man who has severe scoliosis and is not a candidate for TEE due to repiratory restrictive disease as well as severe kyphoscoliosis.  Cardiac cath with step up was suspicious for ASD and needs evaluation by intracardiac echo.

Via the left femoral vein guidewire and sheaths inserted and an intracardiac echo catheter was then carried into the vein and into the right atrium without difficulty under fluoro guidance.  Once in the right atrium, we then performed two dimensional images from the right atrium as well as color flow and pulse wave doppler. We then performed a saline contrast study to assess the patency of the foramen ovale and after this the probe was removed from the body without difficulty.


----------

